# Retiye's Salamanders



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all, Finally decided to actually post some of my 40k stuff...
Got a incomplete space wolves box for a $2 coin :grin:, Am to strip the shocking paint job... Then re-paint it. The reasons I am posting here is that it should hopefully keep me painting, and it shows up the tiniest flaw... like that dot of brown on the white eagle that is impossible to see with the naked eye 

I have decided on salamanders, cause I wanted to try my hand at freestyle flames, and they seem to have a cool fluff.

NOTE: I don't play 40k (yet) haven't even looked at the rulebook.
So I am going by my favorite way of collecting, of paiting the coolest looking stuff and trying to base an army around it when I am done 
However, if I am making something illegal/COMPLETELY useless... please let me know.

First up, test model. Basic space wolves body/arms. chopped off the chain part of the chainsword and replaced it with the blade of the Fantasy empire wizard set. Figured it could count as one of those power weapons I hear so much about. Please ignore the brown on the eagle, it has been touched up.










Side view, Not 100% happy with the flames on the sword... But until my OCD forces me to redo it... It will probably stay 










Other side, I really enjoyed the flame decals on the shoulder pad and right knee.










He is currently based on a lava base for fluff... and to see if I could do it.
However, I REALLY hated doing it... and so am probably going to change it.. here is my current prototype basing theme for them... going with a busted city look.

Which do you think I should go for?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck with your log mate, your test model is very nicely painted so your off to a fine start. Don't usually see white on salamanders, but it looks pretty good and will set your army apart.

Your flames are very nice, though i'd suggest a few more layers to help them blend a little better though.


As for the bases i'd say go for the city - tyou can always do city bases with added lava for your characters, and lava bases do take a while as you say.

Keep it up!


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, your sali's are amazing might I say.k:
I agree on the flames, especially on the sword... They don't look to flash.

quick update, mostly to get used to the uploading system on heresy...
I have built mr sword a friend. Unfortunately his hand got stuck in the shuttle door and has swollen up.










And here is a better view of his PF, on which I am quite pleased with the freehand.










Lastly, I was rooting around in the bottom of the box that he gave me and I found something I can't place.
I think it might be a really early dread? But if someone could tell me I would be very pleased... Anyway at the moment, it is gonna be busted up and converted into a dread.
NOTE: this is the original paint-scheme, it will be stripped and redone sali green.




















Yes, the photos are on their side... I'll change it next time


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I must say they are some pretty awesome salamanders! you freehand flames look pretty good too.
keep up the good painting would like to see more from you :victory:


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

i think that is a dreadnought from the 'space crusade' boxed game, although it does look a lot like ED-209 
Great flames on your sallies though... k:
You're highlights on the edges of the plates are really a little bit too strong imo, maybe a thin wash might push them back and make them blend in a little better.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya 

Firstly these look great. I love your freehand but when you do it thin your paints more and dont put as much on your brush, it will make it look awesome. 

The highlights are in the right places but they are a little thick, just use the edge of your brush along the line when highlighting and they will come out thinner. 

Great effort and they will look awesome whan you get more doen 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks all that replied. I must agree with you about the scorpion green highlights, but in my defense it is only the picture that make me say so.

The highlights are much less in your face in real life... The camera obviously brings it out.
Could also be that it is now huge, which makes it seem like the highlights are very thick.



> Firstly these look great. I love your freehand but when you do it thin your paints more and dont put as much on your brush, it will make it look awesome.


 this would be very hard, as I actually use a method of wet-blending to get the freehand flames.
Any more watered down at it would be a wash, running into the cracks.

Thanks for the criticism... I'll try and get some more posted. At moment, I am working on 2 bikers and their bikes, and trying to decide whether/how to strip a rhino, or spray over it and hope it is smooth...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Classic original chaos space crusade dread. I have one of those too.
Nice work on the guys so far. I think you are improving from model to model. Don't worry about Varakir's army. He is the sala MAN der. And the benchmark by which all salamander forces are measured.
Keep it up mate.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

> Classic original chaos space crusade dread. I have one of those too.


Ah, so it IS a dreadnought... I was thinking it looked very eldarish... maybe an early warwalker...

Might keep it how it is, and just paint it up...

It would give me a chance to try some bigger freehand on the cockpit thing...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

retiye2 said:


> Ah, so it IS a dreadnought... I was thinking it looked very eldarish... maybe an early warwalker...
> 
> Might keep it how it is, and just paint it up...
> 
> It would give me a chance to try some bigger freehand on the cockpit thing...


Definitely keep it and paint it up, it's a wicked little model and i can't say i've ever seen a sallie one


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, guys...

This log might take a hiatus for a couple days/week.

I have simultaneously come down with a wicked virus, and found out one of my friends has died.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

That's sad to hear. Losing friends isn't easy. I hope you feel better though.

Nice painting thus far. Old models are pretty neat, would be cool to see it painted up in green.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

retiye2 said:


> Sorry, guys...
> 
> This log might take a hiatus for a couple days/week.
> 
> I have simultaneously come down with a wicked virus, and found out one of my friends has died.


Don't apologise mate, this should be the last of your priorities right now.

Sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys,

Am back with only the last vestiges of a virus, and having been to a very sad but nice service.... thanks to babypowder and Varakir for the kind words.

I'll keep the dread in one piece if you want and paint it up.
We will see how it looks.

I am actually not sold on it, I think it looks just odd. Still very eldar to my mind.

I will post some more pics tomorow, this time it is a bike that has got some paint on it...

It will also demonstrate the weapons I am working on, I haven't seen it, in a sali army scheme... But in my mind it works and it is unique, so I am happy.

Also I may post up one of the WIP riders. with or without arms, we will see.

Expect progress to be slow cause RL is pretty thick right now.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I promised pics... so here we go.
However I didn't have my normal lighting rig, so with all my camera's straining you are going to have to count these as teasers.

Rider. He joins Mr.Fist in the find another arm box.










Bike










Well...
That was dissapointing 

However I do have a suprise for you. Since I have put the dread into it's dettol solution (What I use to strip.) I have nothing to do and so was rooting around in the $5 box... then I found this.

Kids, please never ever do this to a model. It just ain't right. I can only guess he started to try and make it awesome. failed and ripped it up.
You can see a started (EVEN PAINTED) interior, however the balsa and tape has been ripped and even gouged away.... 
You can see in some places he has cut through the plastic... and on the track pieces he has made an utter mess I assume trying to magnetise the doors/sposons.
Please.... IT is just nasty. :nono:




























So! I need a rhino (or 2) so I will be fixing the old lady up right :angel:
However, with the chassis and tracks being so badly mauled I will probably make new ones, and then stick the more intact doors and hatches across.
Also, since I can only find one of the old chimneys... and that is bloody ugly, I will attempt to make it 4 new style smokestacks.

Hopefully it should look like the new razorback when done.


I have allready started and made good progress. I was going to include the pics here, but I think there are enough of them allready. I am using MDF board which is golden cause it is easy to work with, comes out glassy smooth if you want, has no grain... which you don't want with this anyways, and I had a big board of it spare in the workshop.

Workshop (And hell no I don't paint here...)  to dusty.

I have circled in paint my two favorite tools when it comes to modeling work.
On the top is a stationary belt and circle sanding system... I love that thing.
On the bottom is a nice usuable scroll saw. Because when you are doing this size models, the big band saw outa shot is just overkill.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

just remember, fleshy bits + power tools means you have to re make the piece.... paint jsut dosnt adhear correctly to blood stains 

in all seriousness i dig your army so far, and i'd use the space crusade dread  call it a veteran dread (or what ever the evil dread is called!) and say its ancient and uber bad ass!

besides, do you want the same giant box dread as everyone else? or do you want a sleak dread that would look bad ass flamed up with a random heavy flamer


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah those blood stains are a pain, You will see the dread... don't worry. It is getting stripped as we speak.

But I think the rhino is going to have my attention for a little while.
I was going to keep them secreted in my pocket for a little while... but you made me laugh with the bloodstain jokes. So here are the pics of what I have done on the rhino today.

Planning, remember kids... you can't uncut wood...










measure twice cut once.









As you can see, I wanted them a little wider.... (well, actually I just didn't want to plane them.)









and skip foward a bit, lets put the pieces together. No, it isn't glued yet.










Total time 1 hour


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

No comments? I would have thought the tank scratchbuild would have generated some interest... 
Oh well. I will just keep going on it, cause I am really enjoying working on it.
today I put bout 1 hour 20 into it, spent bout 20 min carving/dremelling the hole into the roof. The plan being to glue a cutout piece of sheet metal in there and then earth magnet the choices I want to stick on it. should allow me to pick choose.

THen I spent a while working on the tracks/wheels, need to find some more wheels cause I only had one spool to cut up.











http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/data/627/medium/DSC02464.JPG

TOTAL TIME
2 hours 20


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking good. I really like the way you made the basic shape of the rhino, very simple but effective. Have fun building it, looking forward to seeing it get painted!


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, I spent another 2 hours working on it tonight.
Added in a third wheel, then sanded it and fitted it in.
Then added rear door, some lights.... Actually looks like a tank instead of a block of wood.

Am thinking of trying out a spray gun on it for the green base coat. Does anyone know if you can like water down the GW paints and use those? or do you have to find special paints and match the colors?


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Update: might post some pictures tonight.
The rhino is coming on great, and I working on a sneaky way of changing around the top doors to a predator turret... however I have no magnets, so something else is being looked at. cyber cookie for the first correct guess k:

The dread has come out of the stripping yesterday, has been undercoated... and it's legs are getting a coat of paint. Pics tonight hopefully.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

UPDATE TIME!!!
My camera had 0 battery last night, so its now the next morning but better late than never :grin:

It actually let me get some more paint on the rhino, which has been begging me to get something more than just the base green.

The painting is still very WIP, thats is why the black mess on the boltgun metal sides.

On the modelling side, I am sorry I didn't make it exactly like the GW rhino/razorback, but I like the unique look with the singular smoke stacks... The one thing I am not happy about is the sanding on the smokestacks, but as this was only ever meant for tabletop... Overall I am very happy.

QUICK EDIT: Forgot to mention, Time spent on rhino...
MODELLING: 4 1/2 hours... quicker than working to pay off the real thing 
PAINTING: 1 hour... But still a lot to go.

C&C would be very appreciated.

Anyways, enough chatter:crazy:... Picture time!

Rhino side, It doesn't have shoulder pads... But I can still give it FLAMES!!!









Other-side, and there is the company number, as well as a close up off the roof doors, they come off and I will be building a turret to convert this bad boy into a predator, when and if I feel like it.

Like I said before, cybercookie for the person that guesses the method of changing... (HINT: the holes were an unexpected but welcome side effect)










And the dreadnought has also got some paint on it... Am dissapointed that I broke the joint on the left leg, (thats why the paint pottle is holding it up.) but some quick pinning will fix that good as new.
One quick thing to note.... Those feet were origionally MOLDED as part of that square base. Obviously we don't play with square bases anymore, so a word of warning to anyone considering getting one of these... It is a pain in the ass getting them off. :threaten:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The dread is looking good. Nice work, after seeing this one i have pulled mine out and am looking at the options for weapons. Thinking quad AC's at this stage.
I like the timber rhino. Nice work. Particularly the tracks. Some use of the router there?


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

No, I didn't use a router. I used a scroll saw to get the shape, followed by a triangular power sander. Was actually a bit of a pain.

Looking back on it, the router woulda been the way to go. If I make another, thanks for the idea.

Other things that did and didn't work well, for those that want to try the timber tank...

The tread pattern is easily done with just a ruler to mark out 1cm gaps and then a dremel.
GW cardboard boxes are a great thickness for doors/other things... and are a GW product for those picky picky 90% GW tournys.
For the tyres in the tank, try the ends of the spools in a sowing machine... They are amazing... just cut in half.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i really dig the "new" dread! the colours looks great on it...

and for the 90% gw parts comment, i laughed so hard.... you are a sneaky little bastard lol
and again, the rhino has a unique feel to it


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all quick update, Mr.Fist has found his arm. It has has a minor conversion for positioning, but is pretty much a basic bolt pistol arm. 
As soon as his shoulder pads are painted I will repost him.

I have played my first match of 40k, with my Salis. Ended up as a draw, although I feel I should have one...
I borrowed some of my friends ultramarines minis to bulk out numbers but tried to use my own if possible. ( I have put these in green)
My list was
Captain: Plasma Pistol/Power Weapon

2x 10 Man Tac Squad: Missile Launcher, Flamer
(One Squad and Captain in Drop Pod)

Rhino
(Other Tac Squad go here.)

Dreadnought - Multimelta, CCW
(In Drop Pod)

5 Terminators: Stormbolters & PF's, one has heavy flamer, and captain has a Power Weapon.

4 Bikes

Full report can be found HERE

In other news, I have ordered a 10 man AoBR tac squad from a store in auckland, hopefully they will arrive within a couple days and I can paint them up.
I am also looking at getting a 5 man sniper scout squad what do you guys think?
My goal is to have an army to go to a tourny near new years.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Come on guys, a bit of C&C would be nice...

Two pics today.

I have Mr. Fist and his friend, the newly painted Mr.Tactical.
The tac marine hasn't been given the flaming shoulder pad, am thinking of doing a white salamander icon freehand. If that turns out sweet, I might redo Mr.Fist as I think having the two flames (fist and pad) makes the model clash/look to busy...

What do you guys think?

Anyway. Pics. (I'll try to get the bikers finished and posted tonight.)


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Update, yesterday was a busy day with it being not only my gaming night (Every monday except last in month), but my AOBR marines showing up too.

There they are, I couldn't contain myself and started on the missile launcher and flamer... You can also see there has been some progress on the dread, which is creeping in at the back of the shot...









Otherwise, I painted up two more multipart marines, which I was happy with untill I saw the flaws brought out in the photos. The one on the left is similar to one posted with mr. Fist, the one on the right is holding a grenade in the right hand, but it looks odd because of you seeing the white background through the gap in his arm and my odd liking of white weaponry.
It was a pretty easy plastic conversion, with just some trimming of the grenade belt attachment, some trimming of the gun stock the hand was origionally holding and then just some quick glueing. will possibly do again for some variety, the other hand is just a quick swap of a left boltsword hand into a suitable gun hand... quick and painless.



















I will write up a full battle report for last night, and link it here but long story short. I didn't want to borrow models again, so I played a smaller match... This was made easier by me fielding 10 new unpainted AOBR tac marines:biggrin:
It was roughly 800-850 points, but we were pretty lax on the points because it wasn't exactly championship conditions.

I brought


> Captain-PW, Plasma Pistol
> (really enjoying playing with this guy... the pp is great just before an assault and is still strong enough to hurt... this match's notable kill was a termie. that extra cc attack is nice as well.)
> 
> 5 Man Tac Squad
> ...


He was also relatively new... fielded

Sicarus
10 man tac, flamer missile split into two combat squads
Dread - mm ccw
Ironclad - cant remember weapons?
5 terminators - sergeant with pw
Thunderfire cannon.

was 3 point objective game, I ended up with 3 - 0

Best moment.
His Termie squad was sitting on objective in middle of open ground.
I move up, in shooting... the flamer hits all and drops one, the captains pp also drops one. Another template from the other combat squad's missile kills a third. I assault in, and the captain wipes out the last two with his 5 attacks... the entire squad was gone in one turn, for nothing back. :laugh:

but yeah. I will post a full report... please tell me if I have done something illegal, as I have now played a grand total of 2 matches of 40k


EDIT: here is the link CLICKY
have a read...
OH! forgot to mention... the free hand sali icon has been added to to mr.fists companion, and will be done on the grenade guy


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Coming a long nicely  Your green is very solid, and nicely highlighted around the head.

How did you decide on white bolters? It's different but i still haven't decided if i like it or not 

My only negative comment would be the bases, (are they finished?) they could do with a few more coats to get them up to the level of your models.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks... I am having much better results with the highlighting just putting in an extra intermediate colour... just makes it less harsh.

the white bolters came around because I intensely hate the unfinished undercoat look of black bolters... so when i was trying to determine which chapter, I had the idea to make it look like bone...
So bone it was, but when I went to highlight I liked the white... and my plans changed 

The bases are finished on the first 3 guys, but the last two were rushed out for my game last night. Looking back, I can still see some green flock from a bad undercoat... so I will have to go back. unfortunately.

Outa interest... on the gaming side, how are you playing yours?


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Nice job on the sallies. the white bolters gives them a distinction of their own.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yay,lots of modelling done today :biggrin:
god bless my 2 week holiday, you should see some quick updates for the next little while.

Today, I was thinking about my army and I realised that I am only putting 6 in my rhino... therefore, why not take a razorback? or maybe make them walk and get a whirlwind or something...
So long story short, because I had preplanned I may want something like this... it was back to working on what I am now I affectoionately nicknaming, The Beast. It has done its job so well in my first two games, I thought it mind want an upgrade...

So, a WIP of its transformation into a razorback with heavy flamer. Its not fully done, e.g. the wires aren't glued in place incase I change my mind and the guy is not the real guy that will be there (I was just testing the repositioned arm for the turret)... the whirlwind conversion piece has also been started... but is not far enough along for me to post without feeling slightly sad I couldn't do more today. Hopefully when the glue is dry on the main missile pod tomorrow I can do some more and post that up as well..



























As you can see it rotates 360 degrees. No one has guessed the method of attatchment yet so there is still a cyber cookie wanting a home.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, can't believe I have been away this long. Flames of War captured away my hobby soul, and their ridiculously cheap armys kept me painting WW2 minis that are gorgeous rather than my 40k.

Anyways, I am back. And this log is now over a year old. So for a 1st Birthday gift, I will give you a long over due update.

Photos will be up in about an hour, but it includes the whirlwind scratchbuild conversion, the Dread finally being painted and a couple new bodies.

I'll even uplink some of my fow stuff for you to see what I have been up 2.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

hmm, Maybe I wont have many pictures.
Is Heresy's uploading thing screwing up for anyone else?
I managed to upload 3, and now it just skips straight to the gallery screen and the photos aren't uploaded.
Oh well I'll give you what I can and keep trying.

First, my Plastic rhino wanted a whirlwind capability, so I scratch build a magnetised turret for it.









The turret was made with the back door of a rhino, some mdf wood, and the missiles are the ends of toothpicks put in drilled holes. You can't really see it here, but there are arrows on the side... and If I ever get around to painting it (I'm putting off green undercoating) It will get the flames on the top.










Some mostly finished (just bases to go), german transports for my FoW army.

Lastly, my painting companion Whiskey. My pet rat


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

nice work on the salamanders, good to see an old project log returned .


----------

